
A Sub-$1000, Non-X86 Motherboard - inamberclad
https://hackaday.com/2018/11/26/a-sub-1000-non-x86-motherboard/
======
nuguy
There was a previous submission on this recently. Thomas (?) from raptor was
hanging out in the comments. I’m wondering about how complete the auditing of
the entire thing is/can be. There are a lot of chips on a mobo that handle all
kinds of important signals, what reassurance is the user given about all these
chips? And if I understand correctly, ibm does not declare anywhere the
existence of a me equivalent in these cpus but how can we be reassured that
they haven’t placed one without announcing it? Or some other kind of back
door? Sorry if this question seems super dumb.

And also, I want to broach the subject of software security. Having perfect
hardware is pointless if you install a bug-ridden os and then browse the web
with a contemporary web browser. I would really like to see software that
lives up to hardware like this, like redox and a new kind of simpler browser.

------
writepub
How does this compare to the cost of an x86/64 mother board of similar specs?
I think there's a cost angle to be played here - of the actual components are
common/agnostic to architecture, a compelling value proposition is the ability
to run most apps at the performance of an x86, at lower overall cost

------
ktpsns
Last sentence: "RISC architecture is going to change everything." \-- why
should RISC vs CISC change something in respect to additional "features" built
into the CPU such as Intels IME? I would in fact be surprised if the ARM
processor manufactors didnt start building similar stuff into their CPUs.

~~~
tinus_hn
Well seeing as there is actual competition in that market, as opposed to the
Intel/AMD duopoly and almost Intel monopoly on the x86 market, it would be
surprising if noone wanted to serve the people who don’t want to pay for
features they don’t want. IME is not free.

